# Datu Sashir Inocalla in Florida



## arnisandyz (Nov 16, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Datu Sashir Inocalla.  He was staying with a friend here in Melbourne who attended one of our Seminars and gave him my information.  He gave me the news that Arnis has officially been declared a national sport of PI and has full goverment backing.  He said he was voted on as one of the embassadors to help spread FMA in the states.  He is helping grow the seed that the Professor planted in the Phillipines   ALL universities now require students to take Arnis.  He is working with Department of Tourism as well. He is currently on his Florida tour and has already spoken to Raffy Pambuan, Bobby Toboda (he was visiting with Raffy) in Orlando, Gat Baet in South Florida, Bram Frank in Tampa, and will try to visit Ray Dionaldo in Tampa as well.  He is in Florida also to teach the PGA golfers arnis!  I should be meeting with him on Monday during our training session if his schedule allows.

The energy he was projecting was very positive in  that he was recognizing ALL styles of FMA, its instructors and students. He also invited me to a big SAMA SAMA in PI. I am honored to say the least that he would call me and meet with my training group.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2002)

I'll *definitely* try to make sure I can show up on time Monday night, then!

I hope it stops raining by then.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 19, 2002)

I got an opportunity to train with Mr Inocalla last Saturday and it was very interesting.  Most of his material is the traditional pre-tapi-tapi stuff the proffesor was teaching from the 70's to 80's.  There isn't enough room to cover everything, and I probably wouldn't remember it it all, but it was very enlightening, and I could see where the tapi-tapi evolution came from.

As a side note, Mr Inocalla mentioned that when he and his group trained with the proffesor, they we all right handed and proffesor was left and right handed,  he mentioned that they rarely if ever got any left hand training as is done today.


----------

